# Full-time 4x4 ATVs - - opinions please



## Wahoo Creek (Jan 5, 2016)

I am considering buying a used ATV and have noticed supply seems to increase at the end of deer season/after Christmas.  

In recent weeks I've seen several of the older Honda Ranchers (350 version) for sale equipped with full-time 4x4 and don't have any experience with the full-time version.  In the past I've ridden either 4x2 or selectable versions.

I searched and found several threads about folks liking the 4x4 but never found any discussion/opinions on ATVs with full-time 4x4.

Any advice/opinions based on your experiences would be appreciated.  Thus far, I'm leaning towards Hondas.

Thanks.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 5, 2016)

The only negative I've ever heard about them is the turning radius is real bad on 4x4 atvs.  Never owned one....just what I've heard.


----------



## sowega hunter (Jan 6, 2016)

I have an old 300 honda that's full time 4x4. It is a great machine. The only negatives I have is wider turning radius and it is harder to steer than a 2 wheel drive. You get a workout if you ride it a lot on rough terrain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2016)

You can buy a full time 4X4 and get a kit that will change it to a 2X2, and back to a 4X4 with a pull of a button.


Full time 4x4's are hard to steer, and not often used.  Research the kit.  Been there done that.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can buy a full time 4X4 and get a kit that will change it to a 2X2, and back to a 4X4 with a pull of a button.
> 
> 
> Full time 4x4's are hard to steer, and not often used.  Research the kit.  Been there done that.



This.  I have a Warn 424 on my Rancher.  It replaces the OE front drive shaft.  I have had mine for at least 10 years.  They are around $400 now.  If I remember right it wasn't that hard to install.  I think it took more time to take off parts to get to the drive shaft than it did to replace the drive shaft. 

Just recently started having trouble with it staying in 4x2, but that's prob do to no maintence on it.


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2016)

Like others have said, only negative is turning radius, and ease of steering.


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## TMeadows45 (Mar 4, 2016)

I have a 350 all time 4x4 with electric shift and it has been a haus. Had it for many years and haven't had much trouble at all for a 12 year old four wheeler that has been through every type of terrain you can imagine. Almost never gets stuck, lite weight, and very dependable.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 4, 2016)

There is really no durability issues I've ever had over the years. They hold up quite well. The steering is the only drawback as mentioned. It's just a little harder to steer and turning radius is less. But, it's really no biggie.  I had two of them back in the day.

 One was a Fourtrax 300, and the other a Rancher. Had them many years, and it never bothered me.  Really it's not that bad.  I have a Honda 500 foreman now, that shifts between 2wd to 4wd, but it was so muddy and wet this year it stayed in 4wd the entire season! I never shifted it out.

Just buy a Rancher and go with it!


----------



## sweatequity (Mar 4, 2016)

*no one mentioned*

it takes away from your ability to do great donuts!


----------



## oops1 (Mar 4, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> The only negative I've ever heard about them is the turning radius is real bad on 4x4 atvs.  Never owned one....just what I've heard.



This^^^ don't expect to cruise around driving with one hand on the handle bars.. Had a guy break his wrist one time on a night ride when his left front wheel caught a root.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 4, 2016)

sowega hunter said:


> I have an old 300 honda that's full time 4x4. It is a great machine. The only negatives I have is wider turning radius and it is harder to steer than a 2 wheel drive. You get a workout if you ride it a lot on rough terrain.



Oops.. Meant to quote this un'


----------

